# Germany: Bundesliga 14 round 07-09 Dec.



## Writer (Dec 6, 2018)

*Werder Bremen vs Dusseldorf*

This is a match that opens a new round in the Bundesliga. So, hosts have very poor results lately. They have no win in the last five games. The main cause for their poor game are injuries. Of course, they had a very difficult schedule. In any case, they now have the opportunity to return to the winning track. In the last match, they were defeated against Bayern Munich (1: 2) at home. Otherwise, they are currently 9th with 5-3-5 and with a goal difference of 21:22 so far. On the other hand, they have variable results at home. 2-2-3 with a goal difference of 11:14 so far. Eggestein (4 goals) is their key player in this match.
It should be noted that they have 2 wins and 1 draw in the last 3 h2h matches.
On the other hand, visitors are a very weak team. In truth, they have been better against Hertha Berlin (4: 1) at home in the last five matches and draw against Bayern Munich (3: 3) away. However, at the last match, they were weaker against Mainz (0: 1) at home. In any case, they also have a problem with injuries. Anyway, they have a very weak team at all. So, they are at the bottom of the table with 2-3-8 and with a goal difference of 13:29 so far.
All in all, hosts will try to pick up all three points. Of course, it will not be an easy job. But I do not see other options other than Home win. So, my offer is: Home win with Odd 1.66.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Dec 6, 2018)

Some interesting matches at the Bundesliga this week but the most interesting is Wolfsburg - Hoffenheim. Two fully matched teams, it smells like draw.


----------



## Writer (Dec 6, 2018)

A_Skywalker said:


> Some interesting matches at the Bundesliga this week but the most interesting is Wolfsburg - Hoffenheim. Two fully matched teams, it smells like draw.



Hugh, it's a very uncertain game. I do not have any suggestions for that match. Wolfsburg had two tough matches, and they picked up 6 points. Draw sounds good, but I would have avoided that match.


----------



## A_Skywalker (Dec 6, 2018)

Writer said:


> Hugh, it's a very uncertain game. I do not have any suggestions for that match. Wolfsburg had two tough matches, and they picked up 6 points. Draw sounds good, but I would have avoided that match.



True, I am not sure yet if I will touch that match, I just stated it will be interesting one. Like good for watching on tv with beer and chips


----------



## Writer (Dec 6, 2018)

A_Skywalker said:


> True, I am not sure yet if I will touch that match, I just stated it will be interesting one. Like good for watching on tv with beer and chips



Just like that.


----------



## Writer (Dec 7, 2018)

*Bayer Leverkusen vs Augsburg
*
Hosts are a very unpredictable team. I have already pointed out that they have the potential for much better results than they showed them, however, they are simply an unstable team. I'm not sure I understand their mission this season. As things stand, they have small chances for one of the top six places on the top of the table. Nevertheless, they have earned 4 points in the last two games. They are currently on the 11th place with 4-3-6 with a goal difference of 19:25. On the other hand, they are a very weak team at home. So, they have 2-1-3 with a goal difference of 9:13. Nevertheless, they have the opportunity to win this match. If they continue with positive results, they can attack one of the places at the top of the table. However, they are a weaker team than Hoffenheim and Eintracht Frankfurt. No doubt, they have a very heavy duel against the Bavarians. In any case, they have problems with injuries. Pohjanpalo and Retsos will probably pass this game. So, Volland (5 goals), Havertz (4 goals) and Bellarabi (3 goals) can make a positive result in this match.
Otherwise, hosts have only one win and 4 draws in the last five h2h matches.
On the other hand, visitors are in a very poor shape lately. They have no win in the last 4 games. So, they want to go back to the winning track. In the last three games they have 3 losses. They have a small chance in this game. Also, they are a very weak team with 3-4-6 and with a goal difference of 20:22. On the other hand, they have 2-1-4 with a goal difference of 10:12 so far away. In any case, Finnbogason (7 goals) is doubtful. However, he will probably take part in this match. Nevertheless, they will focus on their defense. So, in that case, they have a slight chance of at least one point in this one. It will not be easy if they do not change their approach. So, this can be a very interesting match.
All in all, many experts expect Home win. It's quite logical. However, I expect a slight surprise in this match. So, I expect a tough match. Also, I expect a draw or a small difference in favor of hosts. So, my offer is: Away win (+ 1AH with Od1.75).

*Freiburg vs RB Leipzig*

Hosts are a very weak team, no doubt, They have shown very little in the new season. Otherwise, they last season have barely survived the Bundesliga. In any case, they have a very weak series lately. They have only one win in the last five matches against B. Monchengladbach (3: 1) almost two months ago. Otherwise, they have 3-5-5 with a goal difference of 16:22 so far. On the other hand, they have 2-3-2 with a goal difference of 9:10 at home. They have only one defeat in the last five games at home. In the last match they were defeated against Dortmund (2: 0) away. In January this year they were better at home (2: 1). However, they have 2 wins and 3 losses in the last five h2h matches. Both times they were better at home.
On the other hand, visitors are a very strong team. However, they can not take a step from let's say Dortmund. So, they are currently third place. No doubt they are a much better team. They have only one defeat against Wolfsburg (1: 0) in the last five games. Also, they have low chances for the knockout stage in EL. They have an easy match against Rosenborg at home. However, Celtic vs Salzburg is a match that will decide who goes in the knockout phase. Austrians do not need a victory. On the other hand, for Celtic draw at home is enough.
In any case, the hosts will try to offer strong resistance. However, they have poor potential. On the other hand, visitors have a very strong defense. They are conceded only 10 goals. So, they have the best defense in the league.
In any case, this should be Away win with Odd 1.75. However, I do not expect more than 2-3 goals.
So, my offer is: Under 3 goals with Odd 1.68.

*Schalke vs Dortmund*

Hosts raise their form lately. However, they have limited potential. First of all, they have poor efficiency. They are currently 12th with 4-2-7 at 14:18. In any case, they earned 4 points in the last two games. Otherwise, they have only one defeat in the last five matches. Otherwise, they ended up very well in the Champions League in Group D. On the other hand, they have 3-3 at home with a goal difference of 9: 9 so far at home.
It should be noted, they have 1 win and 4 draws in the last five h2h matches. However, they have problems with injuries. Di Santo and Embolo will probably miss this game. Nevertheless, they will provide strong resistance.
On the other hand, visitors are an incredible team. In a way, you might say, they are one of the best teams in Europe at this time. Of course, they are not under pressure now. They will try to stay without defeat. Otherwise, they are a big favorite in this match. Yes, but they are lonely at the top of the table. They have 7 points more than B. Monchengladbach. So, they have the most effective attack on the league. They also have excellent defense. On the other hand, they have 4-2 with a goal difference of 12: 4 so far. True, they have a long list with doubtful players. However, they have a great bench.
All in all, this will be a great test for hosts. They will try to stay without defeat. On the other hand, visitors will spy on their aggressiveness, wait for their chance.
My offer is: Under 3 goals with Odd 1.66.


----------



## Writer (Dec 8, 2018)

Writer said:


> *Werder Bremen vs Dusseldorf*
> 
> This is a match that opens a new round in the Bundesliga. So, hosts have very poor results lately. They have no win in the last five games. The main cause for their poor game are injuries. Of course, they had a very difficult schedule. In any case, they now have the opportunity to return to the winning track. In the last match, they were defeated against Bayern Munich (1: 2) at home. Otherwise, they are currently 9th with 5-3-5 and with a goal difference of 21:22 so far. On the other hand, they have variable results at home. 2-2-3 with a goal difference of 11:14 so far. Eggestein (4 goals) is their key player in this match.
> It should be noted that they have 2 wins and 1 draw in the last 3 h2h matches.
> ...



*Werder Bremen vs Dusseldorf* 3:1
Well done!


----------



## Writer (Dec 8, 2018)

*Bayer Leverkusen vs Augsburg* 1:0
Stake refund. No Wager, no bet result. 
*Freiburg vs RB Leipzig* 3:0
Stake refund. No Wager, no bet result.
*Schalke vs Dortmund* 1:2
Stake refund. No Wager, no bet result.


----------



## Writer (Dec 8, 2018)

A_Skywalker said:


> Some interesting matches at the Bundesliga this week but the most interesting is Wolfsburg - Hoffenheim. Two fully matched teams, it smells like draw.



Nice prediction for draw.


----------

